# Us Climid Girls need a run of BFP's



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Ive decided its too quiet on here latley.

Since i started charting my clomid progress i havent had to congratulate anyone on BFP. 

So i thought it would be good to start this thread for us to post all our babydust and positive vibes.

Angel83


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Give us some BFP's on this site please....


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

do i count


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Of course you do kelli

But please post some babydust and Positive vibes for us climid girls to have a result as lovely as yours.....



Angel83


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Good luck girls

love kel


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

thats for all my lovely clomid girlies xxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## bev82 (Oct 8, 2007)

Here's a few more!!!!


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

ahh good idea, would be good to hear some BFPs for Christmas!


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

I got one!!!! Had it for a little while but its still a BFP  xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

To all of us Clomid girlies:

                                                                                        

​
Sam


----------



## katylou (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, looks like fun. 
              
          
              

This page is making my eyes hurt, but I love it    Let's spread some good vibes around this cycle girlies  
Kx


----------



## Allis (Oct 30, 2007)

More than happy to add to some positive vibes for this cycle, Come on Clomid!!


----------

